# Stinky sour smelling boy



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

White vinegar mix - 1 cup of vinegar to 2 cups of water and use it as a final rinse. Make sure he gets a chance to dry thoroughly before coming in. It will help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1 cup of bragg ACV to 4 cups of water....

There is also an anti-fungal/anti-yeast rinse that you could use <= I'm drawing a blank as to the name of what I used in the past. But it does the job even though it smells funky.

You also need to take your dog in to a groomer who will use a dryer on your dog. Part of the issue is the bacteria/fungus likes moisture/dampness. If your dog takes hours or 1-2 days to dry completely - you need to invest in a dryer or find a grooming service shop where you can pay to use their dryers.

Once I started using a dryer - my older boy stopped having yeast issues in his coat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

https://www.chewy.com/malaseb-medic...NDmT8TbgEb0wugcMIYMaAgjHEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


^^^ This is the medicated shampoo I was thinking of (what I referred to as a rinse)....


----------

